# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان اقسام البيع والشراء قسم عروض البيع والشراء دعوة :  بوكسات مستعمله للبيع الجزائر

## tiktoshi

zZKey                      7000 
SMTi  actvi + cable   20000      
Smart-Clip  adabter s-card 20000 
RiffSetup                15000 
NCKDongle              5000 
mobileEx                 5000  
contact skype  tiktoshi 
0771995478    0550052143

----------


## islem70

_اوريد اشتتري بوكس مستعملة z3x تكون اصلية انا من الجزائر 
تلفون 0774444454_

----------

